# G-loomis pro4x 8wt



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Get a used or new sage on eBay for around 400. $400 for a pro4 is paying retail, while getting a sage at $400 is half off msrp.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

sage xi2 for $355 a good deal for a good rod? I know they make the xi3 now but whats the difference if you know?


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

I own a pro4x 8wt. I got it for 350 new and it came with my choice of free fly line, shipped free too. It was recommended to me because I am more of a power caster then one with finesse and it holds true. It suits my style very well. It gets most of its use on dock snook and has plenty of backbone for that job. I prefer loomis because I do not baby my equipment and the wild card is nice.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> sage xi2 for $355 a good deal for a good rod? I know they make the xi3 now but whats the difference if you know?


Yes the Xi2 is still an amazing rod. I own two of them. They are just as good as the Xi3 like like 1/8 ounce heavier and slightly slower in action but nothing noticeable.


----------



## scottruns (Mar 2, 2013)

The Sages are always sick rods, even the older models with fast action. I own the NRX 8wt, and the pro4x is more forgiving to the caster, with slightly less backbone. The Xi2 would prolly be best bang for buck, but you can get pro4x on ebay if you just keep eyes peeled for 200-250. Also, if ya wanna save some coin just get a BVK, really solid for the money. Hope this helps! :-/


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

It did, I ended up getting a pretty much new Xi2!


----------

